# My Rayleigh



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not getting those pics to come up Goldencharm...is it me or is it your attachments?


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*??hmmmm*

maybe its me...I didn't see the s either...just the word "attachments". I'll try again...


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I think it worked!:wave:


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*one more...*







:heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

He's very handsome. Regal. And he looks like one tough little cookie.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

goldencharm said:


> I have posted about Malachi...but I am also proud of my regal boy, Rayleigh!!
> View attachment 971
> 
> View attachment 972
> ...



cute....

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww he's very cute! Is he a Cavalier? My grandma used to have a Cavalier named Jamie ...


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

yes, he's a cavalier. They are truly wonderful dogs!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is darling.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> yes, he's a cavalier. They are truly wonderful dogs!


They are! Normally I don't like little dogs but I had to make an exception for that little guy.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow he's just a cutie! I love his colors and the expressions on his little face.
How much does he weigh? I've only seen an Cavalier in photo's or TV. He is just beautiful.
Shane


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Awww, how adorable he is!! What a sweet face.


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

shaneamber said:


> Wow he's just a cutie! I love his colors and the expressions on his little face.
> How much does he weigh? I've only seen an Cavalier in photo's or TV. He is just beautiful.
> Shane


He weighs in at 15 pounds He's held that for the past two years. Seems like such a lightweight now compared to Malachi (21 pounds at 12 weeks)


----------

